# CO2 / Aquasoil



## Hoskins (2 Mar 2009)

Hi

I have this weekend completed my rescape using Aqua Soil and Power Sand Special for the first time.

After rescaping, replanting & refilling with remineralised filtered water. Before turning my CO2 back on, I reinstalled the drop checker. To my surprise the DC was lime green within an hour without reinstalling the CO2.

I suspect that this will return to blue if I dont turn the CO2 on after the CO2 contained in the fresh water has been depleted. Although I appreciate that it is of little consequence I notice that the PH is 6.4.

Is this normal?


----------

